# Streamlänge



## Guest (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Klasse geschrieben, mit der ich durch Angabe der URL eine Datei herunterladen kann.
Der funktionale Teil sieht in etwa so aus:


```
BufferedInputStream bufferedInputStream = new BufferedInputStream(url.openConnection().getInputStream());
BufferedOutputStream bufferedOutputStream = new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(outputFile));
byte[] buffer = new byte[1024];
for (int r; (r = bufferedInputStream.read(buffer)) > 0;) {
	bufferedOutputStream.write(buffer, 0, r);
}
bufferedOutputStream.close();
bufferedInputStream.close();
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bevor ich den Stream auf Platte speichere die gesamte Länge (KB, MB o.ä.) zu erfahren?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Apr 2007)

Nur wenn der Server das entsprechende Feld richtig setzt. Wenn ja, dann geht es mit
URLConnection#getContentLength()


----------



## GRudiD (19. Apr 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das ist ja einfacher als ich gedacht hatte. Scheint Betriebsblindheit zu sein, an die simplen Dinge denkt man immer zum Schluß 
PS: Der vorherige Eintrag war von mir, ich hatte vergessen mich einzuloggen.


----------

